# Why fords sit higher than my gm trucks? Or so it seems



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have all 3/4 ton. Sme gas, some diesel. Some reg,ext, and crew. Parked next to a new ford today with diesel which was pretty quite running, made my 2012 3/4 4 door look small. That ford definitely sit or sat higher than mine. I jumped into a new one here yesterday, they sure make you feel like your sitting tall and riding large. What does ford do differently than gm to make trucks look high, ride taller and give the idea of bigness.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ford, just like the DOG WORLD, wants to dominate it's competition. Dogs instinctively want to be looking down on their subordinates. Ford is the big dog, and it's perception of such is, I'm sure, _*in it's marketing plan.*_

Bigger / Bad-er / Better. It works, as you can tell by the shear numbers of sales Ford has over the competition.

http://www.ibtimes.com/here-are-dec...-gm-ford-chrysler-toyota-honda-nissan-1525492

It's either that or GM doesn't want to add crash bars to the front of their vehicles like ford did (or does).


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jvm81;1724496 said:


> I have all 3/4 ton. Sme gas, some diesel. Some reg,ext, and crew. Parked next to a new ford today with diesel which was pretty quite running, made my 2012 3/4 4 door look small. That ford definitely sit or sat higher than mine. I jumped into a new one here yesterday, they sure make you feel like your sitting tall and riding large. What does ford do differently than gm to make trucks look high, ride taller and give the idea of bigness.


It's the front suspension and straight axle that accounts for the majority of the height difference which also ties into the clearance under the frame rails too.
As Dog so elegantly pointed out it's about dominance too.:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;1724617 said:


> It's the front suspension and straight axle that accounts for the majority of the height difference which also ties into the clearance under the frame rails too.
> As Dog so elegantly pointed out it's about dominance too.:laughing:


I think it's more difficult (should I say expensive) to get an independent front suspension be effective, the taller it is, because of driveline angles of the half shafts. My Yota has the IFS, and it's way more difficult to lift the truck higher if I wanted to. The kits are much more complex and the cost reflects that.

My dodge OTOH was cheap to lift. I pulled the springs, brought them to the spring shop, they installed new leafs and rearched them, and I put them back in. I did have to realign the steering wheel center, but that was about it. Easy.. The sold axles that the other manufacturers are simple in design by comparison.

I used to think it was a "guy thing" that trucks appearance looked more aggressive, appealing, tough.... the taller they are. It's not only a man thing, but women think the same as well.... that is, the women who look at trucks in that sort of way....


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Dogplow Dodge;1724646 said:


> I think it's more difficult (should I say expensive) to get an independent front suspension be effective, the taller it is, because of driveline angles of the half shafts. My Yota has the IFS, and it's way more difficult to lift the truck higher if I wanted to. The kits are much more complex and the cost reflects that.
> 
> My dodge OTOH was cheap to lift. I pulled the springs, brought them to the spring shop, they installed new leafs and rearched them, and I put them back in. I did have to realign the steering wheel center, but that was about it. Easy.. The sold axles that the other manufacturers are simple in design by comparison.
> 
> I used to think it was a "guy thing" that trucks appearance looked more aggressive, appealing, tough.... the taller they are. It's not only a man thing, but women think the same as well.... that is, the *women who look at trucks in that sort of way*....


You mean the women who... aren't interested in men, because they think they ARE men?

straight axle vs ifs doesn't make the truck taller. You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily. What ford does is ALL ABOUT STYLE. There is no legit purpose, and frankly, it reduces the UTILITY of a vehicle that is *supposed* to be all about utility. Walk up to the side of a ford truck and you can't even SEE over the bed rails, tailgate down is still shoulder height. Just how the hell are you supposed to load that thing?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonv;1724970 said:


> You mean the women who... aren't interested in men, because they think they ARE men?
> 
> straight axle vs ifs doesn't make the truck taller. You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily. What ford does is ALL ABOUT STYLE. There is no legit purpose, and frankly, it reduces the UTILITY of a vehicle that is *supposed* to be all about utility. Walk up to the side of a ford truck and you can't even SEE over the bed rails, tailgate down is still shoulder height. Just how the hell are you supposed to load that thing?


That is what a tailgate is for to load stuff:laughing: then you don't scratch the bed sides

I run Flat beds on my fords

You look back when Chevy had Straight axle They set up like Fords do 
So that IFS does have something do with how high truck sits
Once Chevy went to IFS I moved to Ford to get the solid axle


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

jasonv;1724970 said:


> You mean the women who... aren't interested in men, because they think they ARE men?
> 
> straight axle vs ifs doesn't make the truck taller. You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily. What ford does is ALL ABOUT STYLE. There is no legit purpose, and frankly, it reduces the UTILITY of a vehicle that is *supposed* to be all about utility. Walk up to the side of a ford truck and you can't even SEE over the bed rails, tailgate down is still shoulder height. Just how the hell are you supposed to load that thing?


I have a ford with a small lift and it plows, tows, and works.... Can load it perfectly fine.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

jasonv;1724970 said:


> You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily.


Not if you want four wheel drive, and not if you don't want the added expense or inefficiency of portal axles.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jasonv;1724970 said:


> You mean the women who... aren't interested in men, because they think they ARE men?
> 
> straight axle vs ifs doesn't make the truck taller. You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily. What ford does is ALL ABOUT STYLE. There is no legit purpose, and frankly, it reduces the UTILITY of a vehicle that is *supposed* to be all about utility. Walk up to the side of a ford truck and you can't even SEE over the bed rails, tailgate down is still shoulder height. Just how the hell are you supposed to load that thing?


The suspension travel in a solid axle vehicle all takes place under the frame rails unlike on a IFS vehicle where it takes place outside of the frame rails. 
Having 1/2 or short shafts limits the amount of articulation also limited the height of the vehicle. Yes their are long travel, high riding IFS vehicles but it comes at a greater cost to achieve it.
I have no problem seeing over or into the bed of my 08' with a 2" lift, plus I can wash the whole windshield without a step or ladder. It must be genetics or something.......



Antlerart06;1724982 said:


> That is what a tailgate is for to load stuff:laughing: then you don't scratch the bed sides
> 
> I run Flat beds on my fords
> 
> ...


Flat beds are the only way to go for a work truck, they just so much more versatile and offer better visibility too.

GM's IFS system offers a nice ride but comes up short in the durability side of things. a solid axle is the only front end for a work truck


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Antlerart06;1724982 said:


> That is what a tailgate is for to load stuff:laughing: then you don't scratch the bed sides
> 
> I run Flat beds on my fords
> 
> ...


You make yourself look foolish for ignoring half of what I said.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The Fords have a higher stance to allow the diesel tech's easier access to the cab bolts and hoses and lines under the front of the truck. It's much easier to remove cab bolts or unhook hoses and lines to pull the cab when you're not struggling to get underneath the truck because it is practically on the ground.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

mnglocker;1724989 said:


> Not if you want four wheel drive, and not if you don't want the added expense or inefficiency of portal axles.


Look at jeep, around 1990. 4wd and low sitting, yet two solid axles. NOT PORTAL. As I said, it is very possible to have a low sitting vehicle with solid axles.

And no, I'm not talking about low as-in lowriders, I'm talking low RELATIVE to a ford truck -- you know, the topic here.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jasonv;1725029 said:


> Look at jeep, around 1990. 4wd and low sitting, yet two solid axles. NOT PORTAL. As I said, it is very possible to have a low sitting vehicle with solid axles.


Have you also noticed that a jeep is 1/2 the size of an F250 or heavier truck?

Go put a Jeeps front Dana 30 next to a Superduty's front Dana 60 or Super 60. Now how about the suspension components. Lets not even get to the frame.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Tiny 1/4 ton at best axles, tiny little differential, about 1.5" of compression travel in the front suspension, and tiny little tires. 

I'll go a step further and point out that all of them with exception to the wrangler were uni-frames that also made for a lower overall height. 

And none of these features are conducive to a work truck.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jasonv;1725026 said:


> You make yourself look foolish for ignoring half of what I said.


Well atleast Im not trying compare Jeeps to Fords That's just dumb

When the discussion is about how chevy sits so low to a ford


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Went out for lunch today - 50 mph + winds so just lovely - not alot going on. Parked next to a 2014 ford larietta (spelling) all white, 4 door. Owner is a cabinet maker and big hunter. We ate together. I think 22 ich wheels and asked how he liked it or why ford. "its big" were his words. He is 5'10 at best. Looking over his bed - he cant. Had to get a different hitch hook up for his trailers to ride even instsead of being pitched into the air. Sat inside with cab and yes its roomy, more so than mine I think, but boy you definetly sit up in the air and automaticly you get a sense that your all king sh&t riding that hi up looking down on everyone else. I am true GM man but I hope that new HD coming out soon will compensate some of gm's short comings.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

http://oshkoshdefense.com/?p=264

Boys,boys--who said something about only true work trucks having a straight axle? Jibberish!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

This ummm sort of looks like a work truck to me also:
http://dccoil.com/images/headers/military-2.jpg


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

tuney443;1725172 said:


> http://oshkoshdefense.com/?p=264
> 
> Boys,boys--who said something about only true work trucks having a straight axle? Jibberish!


I was waiting for someone to bring up Oskosh or Hummer. They are a speciualize limited production vehicle for a market where the buyer is less cost sensitive.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BUFF;1725189 said:


> I was waiting for someone to bring up Oskosh or Hummer. They are a speciualize limited production vehicle for a market where the buyer is less cost sensitive.


Doesn't matter one iota.They're SERIOUS work trucks and they have IFS.When I need to cross 3' deep streams,traverse over Red Oak trees on the logging road,or just want that alpha male testosterone thing going on,then maybe I'll consider a Ford.Not saying they're bad trucks,because that's not true,I am just brand loyal to my Cheby.Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Fords are built higher so you can grab you dates ass and help her up into the truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1725355 said:


> Fords are built higher so you can grab you dates ass and help her up into the truck.


Thanks for not letting us down GV......another byproduct of a tall truck is when your date wears a skirt she has to "hike" it up too.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

You are all missing the obvious. The Ford's are higher because they are trucks.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Niteman9;1725363 said:


> You are all missing the obvious. The Ford's are higher because they are trucks.


And now the brand war starts........


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Dodge with an 8 inch lift.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

maxwellp;1725370 said:


> Dodge with an 8 inch lift.


BS on an 8" lift. Maybe leveling kit.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

Mark13;1725393 said:


> BS on an 8" lift. Maybe leveling kit.


X2. No way that's 8. Eight. Inches of lift.

My company work truck is a '11 F-550 and it's also if not higher then my stock obs PS 350. It's awfully nice to look down into the chicks car next to you at the stop light.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mark13;1725393 said:


> BS on an 8" lift. Maybe leveling kit.











No lift. It is 8 inches taller, but whatever. I like the lifted over stock for plowing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

maxwellp;1725370 said:


> Dodge with an 8 inch lift.


Hey now, this is a Ford /GM war keep the Dodge ready to take on the winner.Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to know what happens when you get old and you can't climb into the truck anymore.

Do you pay to have it lowered?

Heck, even my 05' F-150 is high. Have to use the running boards to get in and out. Only thing making it slightly taller than stock is a shade bigger tires and timbrens in the front.


....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

White Gardens;1725553 said:


> I want to know what happens when you get old and you can't climb into the truck anymore.
> 
> Do you pay to have it lowered?
> 
> ...


I'm 6'8" so it really isn't an issue for me, if anything lower vehicles/cars are a problem.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

White Gardens;1725553 said:


> I want to know what happens when you get old and you can't climb into the truck anymore.
> 
> ....


http://www.pickupspecialties.com/Power_Step/powerstep_automatic_retracting_running_board.htm

Electric drop down step (or running board in this instance)


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

I will never understand why everyone thinks a solid front axle is so much stronger, I'm an ase certified tech with 15 years experience. I see so many solid axles blowing through ball joints, u joints and extremely over priced track bars. Sure chevys ifs wears inner tie rods and idler arms fast but the parts are inexpensive and easy to replace. In my experience ball joints wear about the same on both styles. I've only witnessed a couple cv shafts break and most were half ton. I'll definitely stick to my great driving plenty capable 3/4 ton ifs, even if it does sit a little lower then a ford. Anyway my pen is plenty big enough that I don't need an over sized truck to make up for anything lol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

myzx6;1725665 said:


> I will never understand why everyone thinks a solid front axle is so much stronger, I'm an ase certified tech with 15 years experience.


Some have strayed away from IFS because of this:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=81052&page=3

Easily fixed if you are proactive about it, vs waiting till something happens.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge;1725685 said:


> Some have strayed away from IFS because of this:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets
> 
> ...


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

190K miles on my 2006 3500 now--all original ball joints and steering components.That's also with a Boss 9-2 V plow for 4 seasons.So how can that happen?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

maxwellp;1725370 said:


> Dodge with an 8 inch lift.





maxwellp;1725428 said:


> No lift. It is 8 inches taller, but whatever. I like the lifted over stock for plowing.


You're not very intelligent are you?

Top picture of your truck is clearly a 2500. Looks to be stock height, maybe a leveling kit with around a 285 size tire. Plow head gear proves that it's not lifted if the distance from the tires to the body didn't give enough of an idea.

Bottom picture is of a 1500. Completely different truck then your maroon dodge with the v plow on it. I bet a 4-6" lift with 34-35" tires would get it to about the same height as your 2500. Still not an 8" lift and definitely not on your 2500.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge;1725685 said:


> Some have strayed away from IFS because of this:
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=frame+gussets
> 
> ...


Those are old trucks , the trucks made since 2011 have new frames . I just went from a 2009 3500 Chevy to a 2013 F-350 and the diffrence is very small if any when carring the same X-treme Vee 8.5.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mark13;1725889 said:


> You're not very intensegent are you?
> 
> Top picture of your truck is clearly a 2500. Looks to be stock height, maybe a leveling kit with around a 285 size tire. Plow head gear proves that it's not lifted if the distance from the tires to the body didn't give enough of an idea.
> 
> Bottom picture is of a 1500. Completely different truck then your maroon dodge with the v plow on it. I bet a 4-6" lift with 34-35" tires would get it to about the same height as your 2500. Still not an 8" lift and definitely not on your 2500.


It has a long arm conversion in the front. 
Look at the tire to the fender. 
And that is not very nice to say that I am not intelligent. 
:-(


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

maxwellp;1725922 said:


> It has a long arm conversion in the front.
> Look at the tire to the fender.
> And that is not very nice to say that I am not intelligent.
> :-(


And what you cannot see is that the plow frame was custom made to drop the plow mount.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1724513 said:


> Ford, just like the DOG WORLD, wants to dominate it's competition. Dogs instinctively want to be looking down on their subordinates. Ford is the big dog, and it's perception of such is, I'm sure, _*in it's marketing plan.*_
> 
> Bigger / Bad-er / Better. It works, as you can tell by the shear numbers of sales Ford has over the competition.
> 
> ...


For every 7.5 pickups Ford sells GM sells 6.5 pickups.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Antlerart06;1724982 said:


> That is what a tailgate is for to load stuff:laughing: then you don't scratch the bed sides
> 
> I run Flat beds on my fords
> 
> ...


Rumor is you wear shoe lifts. :laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

jasonv;1724970 said:


> You mean the women who... aren't interested in men, because they think they ARE men?
> 
> straight axle vs ifs doesn't make the truck taller. You can have a short solid axle truck quite easily. What ford does is ALL ABOUT STYLE. There is no legit purpose, and frankly, it reduces the UTILITY of a vehicle that is *supposed* to be all about utility. *Walk up to the side of a ford truck and you can't even SEE over the bed rails, tailgate down is still shoulder height.* Just how the hell are you supposed to load that thing?


I figured you were short and suffered from Napoleon's Complex...............


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

tuney443;1725304 said:


> Doesn't matter one iota.They're SERIOUS work trucks and they have IFS.When I need to cross 3' deep streams,traverse over Red Oak trees on the logging road,or just want that alpha male testosterone thing going on,then maybe I'll consider a Ford.Not saying they're bad trucks,because that's not true,I am just brand loyal to my Cheby.Thumbs Up


You can get more suspension travel out of a solid front axle. Jeep has a electrically unlocking stabilizer bar links. Flick a switch on the dash and you instantly have a lot more wheel/suspension travel.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

grandview;1725355 said:


> Fords are built higher so you can grab you dates ass and help her up into the truck.


An example of having a well engineered girl friend, err I meant truck. Where the factory planned every contingency on how their truck could possibly be used in it's life time.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

32vld;1726036 said:


> Rumor is you wear shoe lifts. :laughing:


LOL Even I run flat beds I had a worker still couldn t see things in back of the truck So one of her birthdays I took 8x8 block wood and bought a pair work shoes and carved the wood so look like the shoes was made that way Then she could see in the truck
Boy did I get a slap from it


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

When I had my 07.5 gm HD if I mounted my 9.5v on it (from my 05 f250 gasser) the edges of the blade would be maybe 1/2" off the ground. That is with a level kit installed and keys turned up. The f250 with 265/17 tires (should note) would have 3" of clearance. When I traded the the gm for my 2011 F350 the plow sat 4" off the ground at the tips. The new super duty sits easy 2" higher then my 05 even with plow springs in the front and extra leaf in the back (so ya they're getting bigger). I also always bottomed the ultra mount off curbs with the gm (unless salter was full), never with the ford. Only reason I went with ford plus the better turning radius in the coil spring trucks. But hey, Ford has their problems.


----------



## chachi1984 (Feb 10, 2012)

why doesn't GM start making there HD trucks more like fords.
don't they think they might get more of the market share.
atleast ,,make the 3500 the soild axle


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

32vld;1726041 said:


> You can get more suspension travel out of a solid front axle. Jeep has a electrically unlocking stabilizer bar links. Flick a switch on the dash and you instantly have a lot more wheel/suspension travel.


Which leads directly back to my original statement.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

32vld;1726041 said:


> You can get more suspension travel out of a solid front axle. Jeep has a electrically unlocking stabilizer bar links. Flick a switch on the dash and you instantly have a lot more wheel/suspension travel.





tuney443;1732730 said:


> Which leads directly back to my original statement.


Jeep that has unlocking stab bars will have more travel then a IFS. Stock Jeep and stock pick up have same wheel travel.

There are IFS such as a Hummer that have more wheel travel then an average pick up. Though Hummer 1's are not meant to plow or drive highways.

IFS was not designed and used because of wheel travel.


----------



## Ant118 (Feb 8, 2011)

I love my 2500hd don't get me wrong. But I have to say one thing. Look in a 24v dodge. It shows you how to plow Hahahaha.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

A few years back when the Fords butt got higher ... I always suspected that Ford (at the last minute) needed to boost up the load rating & added an over-sized rear suspension - hence why it looks dis-proportional, and probably to the dismay of the Ford design engineers who would prefer the truck to set (?level?) ... ?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Well we ALL know the truth about Fords being tall (and lifted trucks in general), it is a form of c0ck extension for it's owner!!! 

Seriously, I actually asked the GM dealer that question once, years ago. His answer made sense, I suppose. He said that since pickups are being driven more by women and the elderly than ever before, GM is trying to appeal to a broader scope of customers. Bringing the truck down lower means easier to get in and out of, easier to load and unload, and fits in lower places like car washes and parking garages without clearance issues.

I remember a friend taking a new '98 Dodge 3500 4x4 dually (Cummins) to the airport to pick up the owner. He went in the parking garage, yup roof cleared.... backrack didn't. Bent it back like 15 degrees and caved the top of the bed in.... ouch looked so bad on an otherwise flawless black truck... :O


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekbroerse;1790611 said:


> Well we ALL know the truth about Fords being tall (and lifted trucks in general), it is a form of c0ck extension for it's owner!!!
> 
> Seriously, I actually asked the GM dealer that question once, years ago. His answer made sense, I suppose. He said that since pickups are being driven more by women and the elderly than ever before, GM is trying to appeal to a broader scope of customers. Bringing the truck down lower means easier to get in and out of, easier to load and unload, and fits in lower places like car washes and parking garages without clearance issues.
> 
> I remember a friend taking a new '98 Dodge 3500 4x4 dually (Cummins) to the airport to pick up the owner. He went in the parking garage, yup roof cleared.... backrack didn't. Bent it back like 15 degrees and caved the top of the bed in.... ouch looked so bad on an otherwise flawless black truck... :O


So you saying you drive a girly truck then:laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

demographics 
We would comment on that point 25years ago.
The older generation drove gmc/chev.
In the 60's,70's the 10 & 20's also sat low to the ground. More so than ford or dodge.

They don't/can't jump to get into their truck.

Just like ford targeting the young and ....



derekbroerse;1790611 said:


> Seriously, I actually asked the GM dealer that question once, years ago. His answer made sense, I suppose. He said that since pickups are being driven more by women and the elderly than ever before, :O


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Antlerart06;1790633 said:


> So you saying you drive a girly truck then:laughing:


LOL no, just saying I have no need for a c0ck extension!!! 

Meh, I'm pretty sure my k35's sit more than high enough already. Even my K25 (and even the K5 Blazer) sits pretty good, totally stock. BUT these are again solid axle trucks so....


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I stopped by a ford dealer to look while wife got groceries. There hd trucks all come with at least one tire size bigger or taller than gm? Is that by choice, economics, or what? Wall Street journal had an article on the new dodge and seems that there coming o strong now being all fiat owned.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

How do the Big 3 "Ground Clearances" compare ?

Do the taller Ford's have more clearance ?

or is it about the same except the stock tires make a difference ? 16" vs 17" vs 18" vs 20" ....

Do Fords have adjusters of some type like GM torsion Bar keys ? thou the axles remain the same ...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekbroerse;1790755 said:


> LOL no, just saying I have no need for a c0ck extension!!!
> 
> Meh, I'm pretty sure my k35's sit more than high enough already. Even my K25 (and even the K5 Blazer) sits pretty good, totally stock. BUT these are again solid axle trucks so....


Thats when GM made a truck was in the 80s
I bought a new 83 6.2 3/4 that thing could windrow then hit 100k crank broke So I built a 400 put in and it suck to windrow with it no front end weight and had way to much toque .
Sold it 5 yrs ago I had it forsale for a year no takers.

One year at Fair they have street class truck pulls So I enter it, left forsale sign in window. 
I was first inline I pulled out the gate. So they had reweight the sled. 
So I had choice pull it again or go last. So I pick last, 10 guys was in my class
I pulled it out the gate again and I won it .
I went home with a empty trailer 2500 for truck + 500 first place and a trophy


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

SnoFarmer;1790682 said:


> demographics
> We would comment on that point 25years ago.
> The older generation drove gmc/chev.
> In the 60's,70's the 10 & 20's also sat low to the ground. More so than ford or dodge.
> ...


One thing to remember is that the 73-87 GM 4x4's are the most modified trucks ever built, I do remember a couple of 2wd C10's that were lifted as well that were owned by older men. At least half of the 4x4's that were around here back in the day had at least a 4" suspension lift with 33" or 35" tires. I do remember a fella that drove a 78 K10 long bed with 6" lift and 35" tires, he was in his late 60's and loved climbing up in it.

From the factory a K10 had two leafs up front (sometimes three) but worst of all the tires were 235/75/15. It's no wonder lifting them was popular.


----------

